
Flight attendants have a higher risk of all types of cancers, finds study - mudil
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/health/cabin-crew-cancer-risk-flight-attendant-radiation-exposure-sleep-cycle-obesity-smoking-a8416166.html
======
rasz
Anecdotal: Arthur W. Astrin, sort of father of WiFi, hired by Apple to develop
and incorporate 802.11b into their products, died of cancer in 2016.

He spend most of 1998/99 flying West Coast-Taiwan twice a week (coordinating
iBooks/iMacs manufacturing), got diagnosed with cancer in 2003.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj5NNxVwNwQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj5NNxVwNwQ)

------
crb002
More radiation up at 10k feet.

~~~
kryogen1c
US navy nuclear operators receive less radiation per annum than any other
average citizen. Working inside a metal ship next to a well-shielded reactor
actually results in a decrease in exposure. Many common real-world tasks give
you significant doses of ionizing radiation, like medical/dental x-rays and
high altitude flights.

